#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-10-10
<Takyoji> and in today's random findings: http://mnopensource.org/walmart.jpg
<h00k> Hi from Wisconsin
<h00k> I saw tonyyarusso hilight me
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-10-13
<FloatingGoat> hi
* tonyyarusso changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-mn to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Minnesota Local Community Team! | This channel has logs available on http://irclogs.ubuntu-minnesota.org/ | Team information on http://ubuntu-minnesota.org/ | Oneiric Release Party / Installfest 29 Oct. @ TIES |  11.10 is out!  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2011-October/000153.html
 * h00k pokes tonyyarusso 
<tonyyarusso> yes?
<h00k> Hi!
<h00k> Get your Ocelots on!
 * GTRsdk has Oneiric
<tonyyarusso> Great, now my face is being ripped apart by ocelot claws.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: but it's claws of love!
<GTRsdk> at least it isn't like about 18 months ago with getting your Lynx on... quite heavy
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<tonyyarusso> Better a lynx than a warthog, ibex, or narwhal.
<GTRsdk> those would be very heavy
 * GTRsdk wonders how heavy a pangolin is
<tonyyarusso> not much
<tonyyarusso> 12-39 inches long, so probably similar weight range to small-medium dogs.
<FloatingGoat> going to 11.10
<FloatingGoat> well im already on it
<GTRsdk> is there a list of recorded meetings?
<GTRsdk> More specifically... Was the one with CodeWeavers recorded?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-10-14
<tonyyarusso> GTRsdk: Good question - I'm reasonably certain that one was recorded unless Jeremy specifically requested it not be, but I don't know where those files are posted.
<GTRsdk> tonyyarusso: okay. Do you know who would probably know where the files are?
<tonyyarusso> Yup - Brian Dolan-Goecke.
<Takyoji> Woah, out with Evolution and in with Thunderbird I guess; didn't hear of this until now.
<tonyyarusso> I heard just a few days ago.
<tonyyarusso> I'll probably use Evo anyway
 * GTRsdk knew at least a month ago :)
<GTRsdk> tonyyarusso: do you know his IRC nick?
<tonyyarusso> GTRsdk: I don't think he's ever been on IRC.  I'll PM his e-mail address.
<tonyyarusso> At least he *claimed* he was going to record them - it's possible he never got it working.
<GTRsdk> I think there were recordings
<GTRsdk> I watched that one via the Internet
<GTRsdk> tonyyarusso: has lubotu1 been updated?
<GTRsdk> !info wine1.3
<lubotu1> wine1.3 (source: wine1.3): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.15-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 11649 kB, installed size 98012 kB
<GTRsdk> it looks like it isn't
<GTRsdk> !owner
<lubotu1> This bot is owned by tsimpson and kindly hosted by Rackspace - http://rackspace.com/ - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots-team or #ubuntu-bots-devel
<tonyyarusso> GTRsdk: No idea - I don't actually have anything to do with that bot.
<GTRsdk> okay
<tonyyarusso> So yeah, go harass Terence :P
<GTRsdk> I think he is offline for some time
<GTRsdk> tonyyarusso: is there going to be an IRC meeting soon?
<tonyyarusso> There just was one on the 8th
<tonyyarusso> why?
<GTRsdk> there was?
 * GTRsdk missed it
<GTRsdk> tonyyarusso: it would be nice if you would send me an email about it before the meeting
<tonyyarusso> GTRsdk: You can also just subscribe to http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/fridge/
<tonyyarusso> looks like the next one is November 12th
<GTRsdk> okay
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-10-15
<Takyoji> I thought the Me Menu was being removed or something in 11.10
<Takyoji> Also, Unity still DOES NOT work in multi-monitor setups.
<Takyoji> My second screen is just blank white
<Takyoji> Heh, didn't notice this new page until now http://www.penguinsunbound.org/More_Linux
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-10-16
<Takyoji> Woo, I seeded about 11GB of data in the past two days, regarding Linux distro ISOs
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-10-12
<DigitalYeti> hmm
<DigitalYeti> kinda quiet in here
<DigitalYeti> ;)
 * DigitalYeti looks around
<DigitalYeti> I get the feeling this channel is usually pretty quiet lol
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-10-14
<DigitalYeti> hmm
#ubuntu-us-mn 2013-10-07
<mathomastech> Hey Everyone! So I would like to revive the Northfield User Group. I have just recently (last week) moved to the area. I  │
<mathomastech>                │                      | am putting together some idea's to get this off the ground. I'd love to get some input and see if there is even an        │
<mathomastech>                │                      | interest in it's revival. Here's the link to the Google Doc I am working on. Feel free to add comments!
<mathomastech> Whoa, sorry about that. Copy paste fail.
<mathomastech> Here is the link. https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-kmDQvJcUmkn3UIqFHo4ZmHxjOEq9ufCrfOf6MKNeOs/edit?usp=sharing
#ubuntu-us-mn 2015-10-07
<hashnox> ubuntu suckssss
